# are there any edmontonians?



## smillar87 (May 1, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if there is anyone who lives in edmonton?
This is where I'm hoping to live when I come to Canada.
It would be nice to talk to a few people who live there and hopefully make some new friends 


Sarah


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll have my ear out too, looking to settle there (or Calgary) this July/August


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Im on the outskirts of edmonton in stony plain moved here 5 months ago!


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Im on the outskirts of edmonton in stony plain moved here 5 months ago!


How do you rate Edminton now? I'm interested to know all about the place as 
we've to decide between Calgary & Edmonton. Can you fill me in on any of 
the following? We're moving with two 3 yr olds & a 1 yr old.

1, employment prospects are like in the construction industry
2 housing costs
3. state medical care
4. Exchange of driving licence
5. Motor insurance
6. Kids stuff - school etc

thanks in advance


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you applying for perm residency?

1. Try Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites for job prospects
2. we are renting it is more expensive here than home but because we have started in a condo (flat) our heat and water are included so only playing electric and phone/cable/internet
3. medical care is free just need to pay for dental and optical and prescriptions.
4. if you have an irish license you have to sit the test here i think was different for us having uk licenses as you can just exchange them withing 90 days for an albertan license.
5. Motor insurance is expensive out here too but thats canada wide!
6. i have to boys at school you have to buy all there pencils paper etc not like home where jotter etc are all supplied but they give you a list at the beg of the year and the stuff will last them all year. my 2 ae getting on fine seems a good teaching environment.






kiwijbob said:


> How do you rate Edminton now? I'm interested to know all about the place as
> we've to decide between Calgary & Edmonton. Can you fill me in on any of
> the following? We're moving with two 3 yr olds & a 1 yr old.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got the pr sorted out thanks to my canadian wife. I'll be landing in calgary this month for 10 days and then home to get affairs sorted before the big move in july. so much still to be done !


----------



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

We are moving to Edmonton in July. Husband accepted a job there are we are just in the process of selling our home to buy in Canada. Its all go at he moment!! Have you guys got jobs sorted? We have 2 kids (2yrs & 5yrs) so I will be looking for schools etc once we arrive as eldest will be starting in Kindergarten- so much to think about!
Elyse


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi we moved from scotland to edmonton 5 months ago for my hubbys job! my youngest is in kindergarden here my boys are 5 and 9. Anything i can help with please ask! we ended up just west of the city in a town called stony plain its ideal as its right next to spruce grove which has everything in it so can avoid the city alot who is your hubby coming over to work for?



chattertons said:


> We are moving to Edmonton in July. Husband accepted a job there are we are just in the process of selling our home to buy in Canada. Its all go at he moment!! Have you guys got jobs sorted? We have 2 kids (2yrs & 5yrs) so I will be looking for schools etc once we arrive as eldest will be starting in Kindergarten- so much to think about!
> Elyse


----------



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Hi we moved from scotland to edmonton 5 months ago for my hubbys job! my youngest is in kindergarden here my boys are 5 and 9. Anything i can help with please ask! we ended up just west of the city in a town called stony plain its ideal as its right next to spruce grove which has everything in it so can avoid the city alot who is your hubby coming over to work for?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hiya
Hubby will be working for the Alberta Government at the Chief Medical Examiners Office. We are planning to buy a house in the Windermere area which is a short drive to where hubby will be working. Are places in Kindergarten easy to get as we cant apply for schools etc until we activate the work permit which will be when we arrive in July so it wont leave much time till September and new school year??
x


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

we arrived in november so school year had started and my son got a place here no problems hope you dont have any prob either im on facebook if ur wanting to add me my email is [email protected] for facebook



chattertons said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hiya
> Hubby will be working for the Alberta Government at the Chief Medical Examiners Office. We are planning to buy a house in the Windermere area which is a short drive to where hubby will be working. Are places in Kindergarten easy to get as we cant apply for schools etc until we activate the work permit which will be when we arrive in July so it wont leave much time till September and new school year??
> x


----------

